# Memory Test............



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

SCARY IF YOU GET THEM ALL RIGHT : Don't go ahead and cheat, do it fair. IF YOU MAKE 100, YOU'RE OLDER THAN DIRT.

(I scored 16…. I'm not sure if that's good or bad…......?)

This is NOT a pushover test.. There are 20 questions. Average score is 12. Check your paper & pencil answers with the ones at the bottom. This one will be difficult for the younger set. Have fun, but no peeking!

1. What builds strong bodies 12 ways?  
A. Flintstones vitamins 
B. The Buttmaster 
C. Spaghetti 
D. Wonder Bread 
E. Orange Juice 
F. Milk 
G. Cod Liver Oil

2. Before he was Muhammed Ali, he was… 
A. Sugar Ray Robinson 
B. Roy Orbison 
C. Gene Autry 
D. Rudolph Valentino 
E. Fabian 
F. Mickey Mantle 
G. Cassius Clay

3. Pogo, the comic strip character said, 'We have met the enemy and… 
A. It's you 
B. He is us 
C. It's the Grinch 
D. He wasn't home 
E. He's really me an 
F. We quit 
G. He surrendered

4. Good night David. 
A. Good night Chet 
B. Sleep well 
C. Good night Irene 
D. Good night Gracie 
E. See you later alligator 
F. Until tomorrow 
G. Good night Steve

5. You'll wonder where the yellow went… 
A. When you use Tide 
B. When you lose your crayons 
C. When you clean your tub 
D. If you paint the room blue 
E. If you buy a soft water tank 
F. When you use Lady Clairol 
G. When you brush your teeth with Pepsodent

6. Before he was the Skipper's Little Buddy, Bob Denver was Dobie's friend… 
A. Stuart Whitman 
B. Randolph Scott 
C. Steve Reeves 
D. Maynard G Krebbs 
E. Corky B. Dork 
F. Dave the Whale 
G. Zippy Zoo

7. Liar, liar.
A. You're a liar 
B. Your nose is growing 
C. Pants on fire 
D. Join the choir 
E. Jump up higher 
F. On the wire 
G. I'm telling Mom

8. Meanwhile, back in Metropolis, Superman fights a never ending battle for truth, justice and…  
A. Wheaties 
B. Lois Lane 
C. TV ratings 
D. World peace 
E. Red tights 
F. The American way 
G. News headlines

9. Hey kids! What time is it? 
A. It's time for Yogi Bear 
B. It's time to do your homework 
C. It's Howdy Doody Time 
D. It's Time for Romper Room 
E. It's bedtime 
F. The Mighty Mouse Hour 
G. Scoopy Doo Time

10. Lions and tigers and bears… 
A. Yikes 
B. Oh no 
C. Gee whiz 
D. I'm scared 
E. Oh my 
F. Help! Help! 
G. Let's run

11. Bob Dylan advised us never to trust anyone… 
A. Over 40 
B. Wearing a uniform 
C. Carrying a briefcase 
D. Over 30 
E. You don't know  
F. Who says, 'Trust me' 
G. Who eats tofu

12. NFL quarterback who appeared in a television commercial wearing women's 
Stockings… 
A. Troy Aikman 
B.. Kenny Stabler 
C. Joe Namath 
D. Roger Stauback 
E. Joe Montana 
F. Steve Young 
G. John Elway

13. Brylcream. 
A. Smear it on 
B. You'll smell great 
C. Tame that cowlick 
D. Grease ball heaven 
E. It's a dream 
F. We're your team 
G. A little dab'll do ya

14. I found my thrill… 
A. In Blueberry muffins 
B. With my man, Bill 
C. Down at the mill 
D. Over the windowsill 
E. With thyme and dill 
F. Too late to enjoy 
G. On Blueberry Hill

15. Before Robin Williams, Peter Pan was played by… 
A. Clark Gable  
B. Mary Martin 
C. Doris Day 
D. Errol Flynn 
E. Sally Fields 
F. Jim Carey 
G. Jay Leno

16. Name the Beatles… 
A. John, Steve, George, Ringo 
B. John, Paul, George, Roscoe 
C. John, Paul, Stacey, Ringo 
D. Jay, Paul, George, Ringo 
E. Lewis, Peter, George, Ringo F. Jason, Betty, Skipper, Hazel … 
G. John, Paul, George, Ringo

17. I wonder, wonder, who.. 
A. Who ate the leftovers? 
B. Who did the laundry? 
C. Was it you? 
D. Who wrote the book of love? 
E. Who I am? 
F. Passed the test? 
G. Knocked on the door?

18. I'm strong to the finish… 
A. Cause I eats my broccoli 
B. Cause I eats me spinach 
C. Cause I lift weights 
D. Cause I'm the hero 
E. And don't you forget it 
F. Cause Olive Oyl loves me 
G. To outlast Bruto

19. When it's least expected, you're elected, you're the star today… 
A. Smile, you're on Candid Camera 
B. Smile, you're on Star Search 
C. Smile, you won the lottery 
D. Smile, we're wa tching you 
E. Smile, the world sees you 
F. Smile, you're a hit 
G. Smile, you're on TV

20. What do M & M's do? 
A. Make your tummy happy 
B. Melt in your mouth, not in your pocket 
C. Make you fat 
D. Melt your heart 
E. Make you popular 
F. Melt in your mouth, not in your hand 
G. Come in colors

Below are the right answers: 
1. D - Wonder Bread 
2. G - Cassius Clay 
3. B - He Is Us 
4. A - Good night, Chet 
5. G - When you brush your teeth with Pepsodent 
6. D - Maynard G.. Krebbs 
7. C - Pants On Fire 
8. F - The American Way 
9. C - It's Howdy Doody Time 
10. E - Oh My 
11. D - Over 30  
12. C - Joe Namath 
13.. G - A little dab'll do ya 
14. G - On Blueberry Hill 
15. B - Mary Martin 
16. G - John, Paul, George, Ringo 
17. D - Who wrote the book of Love 
18. B - Cause I eats me spinach 
19. A - Smile, you're on Candid Camera 
20. F - Melt In Your Mouth Not In Your Hand


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

19.

Thank God I missed one.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i got 17 right .
does this mean anything other than i can still read ?
thanks for the test ,
it probably won't help me get SSI ?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I got 17. I missed 6, 11 and 15


----------



## zwwizard (Mar 30, 2008)

Something must be wrong with me, I got them all right. Now thats scary!


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

18-CRAP! Missed 10 and 12….thank goodness.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Richard, looks like both of us are older than dirt!

Lew


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Is that all you got? Too easy!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i got 4…. wierd


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

do I win a prize? I got all of them right, but I thought I might have missed #10, but my daughter is a fan of poo bear, and I remembered her watching it, it is poo bear isn't it?


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Got 19, missed #11…............... must have been a senior moment !


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

*woodsmithshop* - Wizard of Oz

I got 18 right (I'm 45)


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I got 19 also. I missed Bob Dylan … over 30


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Got them all. That stuff wasn't that long ago … was it? And I think I remember when dirt was still new.


----------



## TMarko (Jan 11, 2008)

19, never a big dylan fan.


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

I got them all right! #6 was a guess


----------



## BlairH (Jan 19, 2009)

I got 13, not too bad since I'm only 27, quite a few guesses though.


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

I got 20. Didn't even need to read the answers. I could answer them all from memory. Now, if I could just find my trifocals …


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

That was really fun, thanks for posting…. 14?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Really, I knew them all without even thinking hard, except the one with Dylan. I could not remember if it was 30 or 40, and I guessed wrong.


----------



## Dudley (Jun 22, 2009)

18 Missed 3 & 10. I guess I'm not ready for the grave yet. LOL


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks Wibblypig, right answer wrong movie.
Russel, yeah, I think I remember when dirt was new also, I'm 66, so I have lived thru all of them.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I somehow can't see Jay leno as peter pan maybe nearer reality would be Peter hit in the face with a pan.LOLAlistair


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

18--I think I will take my nap now.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh crud…got them all right. Don't tell my brother, he'll never let me live it down.


----------



## cpt_hammer (Dec 18, 2007)

I got 13 and I'm 34…


----------



## Çggghgyt (Jun 17, 2008)

Guess I'm older than dirt. Got them all right. What's scary is that I didn't have to guess.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

You know, the more I think about it, even though I got it right- I thought it was Timothy Leary that said the thing about the over 30 crowd. Of course, my mind was a little "fuzzy" during that period.


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

20. now I need to go take my Geritol.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Got 19 right. Missed #1, Wonder Bread still isn't any good for me\1


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I'm 42, and I got all but #1 right. I've been called "Cliff Claven" before.


----------



## scaflock (May 28, 2009)

19 of 20. I only missed one because I never read Pogo. But who can answer which comic strip featured the Smoos?


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

16


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

19 right. Missed #6.

Scaflock,
Was it Lil' Abner?


----------



## Pete_Jud (Feb 15, 2008)

Hate to admit it but I got all 20. I just sent it to my wife to see how she does, I didn't think that being a product of the early fiftys made you older than dirt.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

What questions?


----------



## MRBILL (Aug 15, 2007)

I only got 18, I guess I had a couple of senior moments. I already get SSI.


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

13. (25yrs old) What the hell is brylcream!?


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

It's pronounced "breal-cream"..... stuff to slick your hair back with….


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I believe the Smoos were in L'il Abner.

I got 20 without looking at the answers

Lee


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

18, The only ones I didn't know without the answers were th e 2 I missed. 12 & 15.


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

I am 44 and got 16 right.

A little scarey that I knew some of them.


----------



## cheller (Feb 24, 2007)

Got them all right. Not sure if that's a sign of my age, or that my mind is full of useless information.


----------



## fredf (Mar 29, 2008)

19 missed #6. interesting trip down memory lane


----------



## Broda (Oct 7, 2008)

4…


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I went back and did a do over. Got 12 right this time. 
Gene


----------



## JoeinDE (Apr 20, 2009)

16 right. Missed on 1, 3, 4 and 15. I'm 33, but I tend to fill me brain with lots of useless and inane information.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

15

I'm old enough to have forgotten a few…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

17…three wrong, #4,5,15…


----------



## Big_Bob (Mar 30, 2008)

I got them all right. I fact one question is wrong it was not Bob Dylan that said don't trust anyone over 30 it was Jack Weinberg. http://www.bartleby.com/73/1828.html


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Good catch Bob, but I think they both said it.


----------



## dusty2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Oh my, it's mary martin eating wonder bread.

Just 17 here.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

me really old, like cave man, ugh.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Fun quiz. 14 of 20. Never was much on pop culture but the advertising jingles just won't go away. BTKS


----------

